# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Pse dështoi Edi Rama?

## DYDRINAS

Pse deshtoi Edi Rama?

Keto dite gjoja dialogjesh, ai perngjan çuditerisht shume me Ramiz Aline dhe me tej edhe me Çausheskun.
I mjere, gojeshthurrur, cinik, i vrazhde, i mbytur, i rraskapitur, i dorezuar! Po ben te pamunduren per te gjetur nje fije kashte per t'u mbytur.
Ne krah nuk ka askend, qofte edhe moralisht sa per ti treguar se jemi me ty edhe ne keto dite te fundit te karrikes kryeministrore.




Ne forumistet ja kemi bere radiografine para me shume se nje dekade dhe fatkeqesisht u provuan te gjitha parashikimet tona, per rrezikun qe mbartte ardhja ne kryeskenen politike shqiptare te tij.
Personalisht kam qene i bindur se ai do te kishte nje fund batakçinjsh, mirepo nuk e kisha imagjinuar se kjo do te zgjaste kaq shume.
Edi Rama duhej frenuar qe ne fillim, mirepo politika shqiptare ende eshte adoleshente dhe per me keq publiku shqiptar eshte emocional dhe bie lehte pre e premtimeve boshe dhe e demagogjise.
Tashme shumica e shqiptareve jane bindur se Edi Rama ka deshtuar!
Ne mos u doreheqte me mjete politike ai duhet larguar pastaj me çdo mjet nga shqiptaret dhe fundi i tij duhet te sherbeje si mesim per ata qe do te vijne pas tij.
Shqiptaret kane nevoje per nje qeverisje te drejte dhe qe ju sherben me perulesi!

----------


## skender76

Nese Basha i liron vendin Agron Shehut, ndoshta kemi alternative...., perndryshe hiqja Lenes e venja Prenes...

----------


## DYDRINAS

Pse deshtoi Edi Rama?

Keto dite gjoja dialogjesh, ai perngjan çuditerisht shume me Ramiz Aline dhe me tej edhe me Çausheskun.
I mjere, gojeshthurrur, cinik, i vrazhde, i mbytur, i rraskapitur, i dorezuar! Po ben te pamunduren per te gjetur nje fije kashte sa per t'u mbajtur.
Ne krah nuk ka askend, qofte edhe moralisht sa per ti treguar se jemi me ty edhe ne keto dite te fundit te karrikes kryeministrore.

https://youtu.be/x2Nrew0JVkk

Ne forumistet ja kemi bere radiografine para me shume se nje dekade dhe fatkeqesisht u provuan te gjitha parashikimet tona, per rrezikun qe mbartte ardhja ne kryeskenen politike shqiptare te tij.
Personalisht kam qene i bindur se ai do te kishte nje fund batakçinjsh, mirepo nuk e kisha imagjinuar se kjo do te zgjaste kaq shume.
Edi Rama duhej frenuar qe ne fillim, mirepo politika shqiptare ende eshte adoleshente dhe per me keq publiku shqiptar eshte emocional dhe bie lehte pre e premtimeve boshe dhe e demagogjise.
Tashme shumica e shqiptareve jane bindur se Edi Rama ka deshtuar!
Ne mos u doreheqte me mjete politike ai duhet larguar pastaj me çdo mjet nga shqiptaret dhe fundi i tij duhet te sherbeje si mesim per ata qe do te vijne pas tij.
Shqiptaret kane nevoje per nje qeverisje te drejte dhe qe ju sherben me perulesi!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Largimi sa me i shpejte i Edi Rames do te shenoje dhe fundin e klases politike te dale nga shkolla e diktatures komuniste dhe do te shenoje fillimin e nje klase te re politike te paperlyer me diktaturen, por te rritur, shkolluar dhe formuar ne liri!
Brezi i ri po troket tashme me force ne porten e kalbur te politikes shqiptare, per ta shembur ate dhe per te nisur nje rrugetim te ri dhe me sfida te reja.
Kasta e komunizmit duhet shporrur nga skena politike dhe ne kete shporrje ata do te duhet te perballen dhe me forcen e ligjit, per keqqeverisjen, per abuzimet gjigante, per grabitjen dhe korrupsionin, per pasurite e vena nga qenja ne pushtet dhe nga shperdorimi i tij.
Perndryshe demokracia do te mbese nje mashtrim, pa vendosur drejtesine ndaj kujtdo qe e ka trajtuar shtetin si lope vetem per ta mjele!
Shqiptaret duhet ta ndjejne me ne fund veten realisht qytetare te lire dhe dinjitoze te nje vendi europian!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nga ana morale mbase ka deshtuar por nga ana politike-partiake Rama ka triunfuar dhe jo te kete deshtuar. 
Deri tani ka qeverisur ne qetesi te plote duke plotesuar edhe kerkesat e opozites ne nje pazar te gjithanshem si per presidentin dhe si per kryetarin e parlamentit. 

Ka bere çfare ka dashur ne qetesi te plote,si me opoziten dhe brenda partise,nuk ka pasur dhe deri tani nuk ka asnje levizje te re politike. Sikur mbas Rames te vij ndonje Veliaj a ndonje Lulzim Basha edhe Rama do ta permbushte misionin e vet.
 Eshte e njejte edhe per Berishen. Berisha  ne misionin e tije ka triunfuar jo vetem ne politike por edhe ne trashgimeri. Ne Shqiperi kane deshtuar Fan Noli a Zogu qe nuk lane trashgimeri politike,te tjeret si Ramiz Alia,Berisha,Nano,Rama kane triumfuar jo me deshtuar,jo vetem ne krijimin e sistemit por edhe ne mbajtjen e tije.

----------

*Neteorm* (21-12-2018),pranvera bica (21-12-2018)

----------


## skender76

Ai deshtoi (sot mund te thuhet me plot goje) sepse per te marre pushtetin u be bashke me kriminelet e mbare vendit... sepse me kete sistem zgjedhor vetem ne ket mnyr "vidhen" votat per te marre pushtetin...

----------


## loni-loni

> Nese Basha i liron vendin Agron Shehut, ndoshta kemi alternative...., perndryshe hiqja Lenes e venja Prenes...





      Kjo eshte e vertete


      Rama mbahet nga tre shtylla
      - nomenklatura ishkomuniste
      - lokalizmi tosk ( po ta vini re,,sa here ka probleme me vrap shkon ne Vlore Tepelene)
      - elementi kriminal 

       ,PD  duhet patjer te kete hapje ne jug te shqiperise ,,,,,,,ndryshe ska kurre fitore

       Shqipnia Londineze perbehet nga 67 % toske,,,,, sebashku me vllehet dhe grekofonet,,,,,,pra mundesia e fitores eshte zero 

       Po te deportojme tek perberja lokaliste e partive PD  PS  do te shohim shifra si ajo e Obames me Trampin ( te bardhet me Trumpin dhe negerit  me Obamen)

       LSI  ,,,,,,,,,,,pa Meten (toske) dhe me Moniken (gege) ka humbur 60 % te elektoratit te meparshem ne jug

       Keto llogari bojne edhe nderkombetaret qe japin perkrahje kesaj qeverie megjithe skandalet e njipanjishme ,,,,,,,kerkojne stabilitet dhe udheheqesa qe te kene perkrahjen e shumices ( jugu eshte i preferum sepse nuk ndikon (nuk rrezaton) tek shqiptaret e Kosoves dhe Maqedonise

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Lokalizmat tosk a gege ndikojne pak ne zgjedhje. Zgjedhjet sot i fiton administrata publike,i fitojn premtimet per vendet e punes dhe leket e hedhura...
Sa per te huajt ma ha mendja qe sja kan idene se kush jan tosket e kush jan geget.

----------


## loni-loni

> Lokalizmat tosk a gege ndikojne pak ne zgjedhje. Zgjedhjet sot i fiton administrata publike,i fitojn premtimet per vendet e punes dhe leket e hedhura...
> Sa per te huajt ma ha mendja qe sja kan idene se kush jan tosket e kush jan geget.




        ja nje deklarate televizive e e vitit 1999 e Baronit  David Rothschild  per kosovaret e shperngulur nga lufta ne Shqiperi


       ,,,,,,,,,,,,,ose te kthehen shpejt mbrapsh ose mos lejohen te kalojne shkumbinin  ,,,,( behet fjale per qindra familje Kosovare qe u shperdane neper shqiperi) , interviste ne tv Greke gjate luftes ne Kosove

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> ja nje deklarate televizive e e vitit 1999 e Baronit  David Rothschild  per kosovaret e shperngulur nga lufta ne Shqiperi
> 
> 
>        ,,,,,,,,,,,,,ose te kthehen shpejt mbrapsh ose mos lejohen te kalojne shkumbinin  ,,,,( behet fjale per qindra familje Kosovare qe u shperdane neper shqiperi) , interviste ne tv Greke gjate luftes ne Kosove


Edhe,çfare tregon se po te kalonin Shkumbinin nuk do ndodheshin ne teritor shqiptar.... E di si eshte kjo pune si ata qe mendonin qe problemi i Rames ishte ortodoksizmi dhe Rama doli kryeministri me turk i Shqiperise...
Po ta perseris qe edhe lokalizmat dhe ndarjet krahinore ne Shqiperi ndikojne pak,fakt eshte qe edhe PD ka fituar ne jug dhe PS ka fituar ne veri...Pastaj Tirana tani ka shkuar gjysma e votuesve

----------


## loni-loni

> Edhe,çfare tregon se po te kalonin Shkumbinin nuk do ndodheshin ne teritor shqiptar.... E di si eshte kjo pune si ata qe mendonin qe problemi i Rames ishte ortodoksizmi dhe Rama doli kryeministri me turk i Shqiperise...
> Po ta perseris qe edhe lokalizmat dhe ndarjet krahinore ne Shqiperi ndikojne pak,fakt eshte qe edhe PD ka fituar ne jug dhe PS ka fituar ne veri...Pastaj Tirana tani ka shkuar gjysma e votuesve




    e citova kete per te kuptu se ndryshe e shikojme ne situaten dhe ndryshe e shikojne QENDRAT E VENDOSJES

    neqoftese nderkombetaret tolerojne bojkotin e PD ,,,,,cfare mund te ndodhi me bojkotet e opozitave te mevonshme PS per shembull;,,,,,nje 97 tjeter ose 21 Janar tjeter

    shumica anon nga jugu,,,,,,dhe ajo do perkrahet gjithmon ,,,duam apo nuk duam ne,,,,,,,,stabiliteti dhe destabiliteti fillon dhe mbaron nga toskeria


    Hebrenjte kane shprehje,,,,,,,,Nuk ka rendesi cfare thua dhe c,fare ben ,,,rendesi ka kush je

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> e citova kete per te kuptu se ndryshe e shikojme ne situaten dhe ndryshe e shikojne QENDRAT E VENDOSJES
> 
>     neqoftese nderkombetaret tolerojne bojkotin e PD ,,,,,cfare mund te ndodhi me bojkotet e opozitave te mevonshme PS per shembull;,,,,,nje 97 tjeter ose 21 Janar tjeter
> 
>     shumica anon nga jugu,,,,,,dhe ajo do perkrahet gjithmon ,,,duam apo nuk duam ne,,,,,,,,stabiliteti dhe destabiliteti fillon dhe mbaron nga toskeria
> 
> 
>     Hebrenjte kane shprehje,,,,,,,,Nuk ka rendesi cfare thua dhe c,fare ben ,,,rendesi ka kush je


Ne Shqiperi stabiliteti dhe destabiliteti fillon dhe mbaron ne Tirane. Ne Shqiperi persa i perket politikes nuk ka as veri e as jug sepse qendra si Tirane eshte shume e madhe... 
Te huajt nuk ja kane idene se si funksionon politika ne Shqiperi,kur sa  fillojne ta kuptojn pak se si funksionon u mbaron mandati. "Qendrat e Vendosjes" donin te benin reformen ne drejtesi dhe Rama me Berishen i plasen ne fytyre te huajve Ilir Meten si president....(Kur e kuptoj Lu-ja i kishte mbaruar mandati).

Nuk diskutohet qe frika e bojkotit per te huajt eshte qe behet i perseritshem,pra mbas nje muaji çdo opozite del nga parlamenti

----------


## loni-loni

> Ne Shqiperi stabiliteti dhe destabiliteti fillon dhe mbaron ne Tirane. Ne Shqiperi persa i perket politikes nuk ka as veri e as jug sepse qendra si Tirane eshte shume e madhe... 
> Te huajt nuk ja kane idene se si funksionon politika ne Shqiperi,kur sa  fillojne ta kuptojn pak se si funksionon u mbaron mandati. "Qendrat e Vendosjes" donin te benin reformen ne drejtesi dhe Rama me Berishen i plasen ne fytyre te huajve Ilir Meten si president....(Kur e kuptoj Lu-ja i kishte mbaruar mandati).
> 
> Nuk diskutohet qe frika e bojkotit per te huajt eshte qe behet i perseritshem,pra mbas nje muaji çdo opozite del nga parlamenti



      Tani qe drejtesia po kalon gradualisht ne duart e nderkombetareve (ose njerezve te zgjedhur nga to) ,,,,,,,,,,c,mendon do te ndodhi me Saimir Tahirin?!!!!!!!

      ,,,,,,,,,,,,ta thom une,,,do dali i palagur,, :oh: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,dhe po te ishte ndonje Lek Preng ne te njejtat situata do hante burgun pa asnji diskutim

     jone ustallare te regjun NDERKOMBETARET ,,,,,,,,,,,dine te presin,masin,peshojne,,,,,,,,,,,,situatat

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Tani qe drejtesia po kalon gradualisht ne duart e nderkombetareve (ose njerezve te zgjedhur nga to) ,,,,,,,,,,c,mendon do te ndodhi me Saimir Tahirin?!!!!!!!
> 
>       ,,,,,,,,,,,,ta thom une,,,do dali i palagur,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dhe po te ishte ndonje Lek Preng ne te njejtat situata do hante burgun pa asnji diskutim
> 
>      jone ustallare te regjun NDERKOMBETARET ,,,,,,,,,,,dine te presin,masin,peshojne,,,,,,,,,,,,situatat



Te ishte per nderkombetaret sot Saimir Tahiri do ishte denuar,por fatkesisht nderkombetaret nuk ndikojne aspak ne poliken shqiptare,mjaftojm te kujtojme si ju kundervun Lu-s kryeprokurori Llalla dhe Ilir Meta. Natyrisht qe Tahiri nuk denohet,per vet faktin se po u denua mbas tij e kan radhen Rama me Bashen etj etj.

----------


## loni-loni

> Te ishte per nderkombetaret sot Saimir Tahiri do ishte denuar,por fatkesisht nderkombetaret nuk ndikojne aspak ne poliken shqiptare,mjaftojm te kujtojme si ju kundervun Lu-s kryeprokurori Llalla dhe Ilir Meta. Natyrisht qe Tahiri nuk denohet,per vet faktin se po u denua mbas tij e kan radhen Rama me Bashen etj etj.



       prandaj po mbushet parlamenti me opozitare fallco,,,,,,,sepse nuk ndikojne

       Llalla qenka kundevene Lu-se,,,,,,nuk besoj, Ai flururoi prej karrikes kur filloi te germoje kompanite e naftes ,,,,,,,,,,per sa kohe nuk fuste hundet ne ekonomine kapitaliste SELEKTIVE ishte i paster ,,,,,,,,,,,,,dhe menjehere u korruptu kur filloi te hetonte financat  e kompanive  ofshore,,,,,,,,,, qe nxjerrin parate me thesa, ne DREJTIM TE PADITUR

----------


## ilia spiro

> Pse deshtoi Edi Rama?
> 
> Keto dite gjoja dialogjesh, ai perngjan çuditerisht shume me Ramiz Aline dhe me tej edhe me Çausheskun.
> I mjere, gojeshthurrur, cinik, i vrazhde, i mbytur, i rraskapitur, i dorezuar! Po ben te pamunduren per te gjetur nje fije kashte per t'u mbytur.
> Ne krah nuk ka askend, qofte edhe moralisht sa per ti treguar se jemi me ty edhe ne keto dite te fundit te karrikes kryeministrore.
> 
> https://youtu.be/x2Nrew0JVkk
> 
> Ne forumistet ja kemi bere radiografine para me shume se nje dekade dhe fatkeqesisht u provuan te gjitha parashikimet tona, per rrezikun qe mbartte ardhja ne kryeskenen politike shqiptare te tij.
> ...


Kete e thot opozita dhe elektorati gri. Rama deri me sot eshte i fituar, kjo krahasuar me paraardhesit e tij. Mungesa e etikes eshte thjesht sepse kjo mungese i pelqen shumices se elektoratit. Me kete ky fiton pike shume. Nuk mundet dot shqiptaret ta heqin sepse ata qe duan ta heqin jane pakice dhe shumica e kesaj pakice kane po ate nivel etike te rames, por ne te kundert.  Dakord qe i perngjet alise, me pak causheskut, por te gjitha keto i pelqejne shumices se elektoratit....perfundimisht rama eshte i fituar,,, ideja e te "fortit", "trimit",..etj eshte ne damaret e shumices sepse vijne nga origjina rurale dhe kanunore Vec nderkombetaret mund ta heqin, por kjo s`ka gjase te ndodhe sot per sot....Shprehja "me cdo mjet", ka parasysh dhunen, revolucionin, eshte jashte kohes se paku 100 vjet..Mund t`a besh por ke bere bumerang,..Keto perjashtojne udheheqjen me perulesi...Kjo shprehje konsiderohet fyerje..Pjesa qytetare qe mund te bente dicka eshte larguar prej kohe dhe e ka gjetur veten ne vendet e qyteteruara Ideja juaj per pjesen e shkolluar ne "demokraci" eshte nje utopi, ata trashegojne genet e familjes..dhe kudo te jene shkoluar nuk arrijne dot ne nivelin e asaj pakice qytetare te larguar....Dhe kane ndershmeri, pasi edhe rama eshte qytetar por i vjen hakut popullit duke iu pershtatur... Une nuk them se rama ka deshtuar,,gjithmone them shqiptaret kane deshtuar

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> prandaj po mbushet parlamenti me opozitare fallco,,,,,,,sepse nuk ndikojne
> 
>        Llalla qenka kundevene Lu-se,,,,,,nuk besoj, Ai flururoi prej karrikes kur filloi te germoje kompanite e naftes ,,,,,,,,,,per sa kohe nuk fuste hundet ne ekonomine kapitaliste SELEKTIVE ishte i paster ,,,,,,,,,,,,,dhe menjehere u korruptu kur filloi te hetonte financat  e kompanive  ofshore,,,,,,,,,, qe nxjerrin parate me thesa, ne DREJTIM TE PADITUR


Llalla ne gjithe jeten e tije nuk e ka mesuar edhe sot prap se çfare eshte hetimi. Llalla dinte si fjale vetem arrestimin,por edhe ate vetem e premtonte se prap nuk ja dinte kuptimin.
Llalla perfaqson shqiptarit tipik te 30 viteve te tranzicjonit,nje miks i perkryer midis korrupsionit dhe injorances.

----------


## ilia spiro

Deshtoi sepse nuk e beri shqiperine si kroacine, por qe zhvillime dhe ndertime ka patur dhe te tjera, si forcimi i rendit publik, etj.

----------


## Neteorm

Për të freskuar memorien e 30 viteve të fundit, kujtoj se:

Anëtarësimin në OSBE e ka firmosur Ramiz Alia.

Anëtarësimin në Këshillin e Europës e ka firmosur Sali Berisha.

Hapjen e bisedimeve te para për anëtarësim në BE i ka firmosur Sali Berisha.

Anëtarësimin në NATO e ka firmosur Sali Berisha.

Liberalizimin e vizave e kreu Sali Berisha.

Edi Rama ka firmosur vetëm për koncensione e PPP. Ëndërron të firmosë një gjë të madhe, si negociatat per bashkimin europian.

Kjo është historia, na pëlqen apo jo!

----------


## Ciarli

...Shqiperine gjithnje e kane patur tipa me fytyre ujku te llojit Berishian. Keta jane shpirtlige(apo filo gjermane) dhe shume te afte per tu integruar ne klane mafjoze. Ne kohen kur fitojne pseudo te vertetat, si psh ne kohen e Hoxhes kur u eleminua e verteta e zeze Shehu, situata behet e ndere dhe e padurueshme dhe trazirat e kaosi mbizoterojne.

----------

